# Psst... Cooling advice.... Over Here!!!



## -LONGBOW- (Mar 30, 2008)

_*With Overclocking your gear, comes Overheating. Overrotating your fans through Overvolting, can help you achieve Overcooling. Don't Overdo it, because it'll be Gameover for your fans, and you'll need a Doover. Luckily, it isn't overcomplicated, or overexpensive. Here's an Overview.*_

Over at your local Lighting Department, you'll stumble over a device called a '300W lamp dimmer'. It plugs into a 120v outlet. Normally, you would then plug a 120v lamp into the dimmer, and it can be dimmed!!!! OOOoo!!!

Guess what, dimmers also work with DC Power adapters (little black boxes). Simply plug your 15v DC adapter (I used one from an old palm scanner) into the dimmer, and suddenly you've got a variable 0~15v external PSU that can be shut off!!!

You then cut the cord on the adapter and solder a PC Power connector onto the adapter. (using the yellow and black wires) then simply plug your fans into your creation. *(DO NOT CONNECT ANYTHING ELSE TO THE ~15V LINE!!!!)*

Presto! There you have it. This will free up power from your PSU, make your system cooler, and quite a bit noisier! (or quieter @ <12V)

A 300 Ohm voltage-limiting resistor will allow you to run 12V LEDs on the 15V line. And dim them!!! OOOOoooo!!!

Over and out.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

But then your using 240v/110v (depending where you live) just to power a 12v/0.2A fan.
I thinks thats just a waist.

Also running a fan on your PSU is like running your wrist watch on a car battery, its not going to make much impact on heat. Having an extra HDD that you dont need will more than likely raise your heat levels and add stress to your PSU.

Its a good thought tho but for people like me who need to save money in every area i need to get he most out of my PSU. (Trying to figure out if i can run a toaster on my PSU)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am waiting for newegg to get in some stock on USB connected skillsaws :laugh:


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! So much trouble for such a simple thing... How about a nice Fan controller from Newegg? LOL... I've got 7 fans in my gaming rig...


----------

